# help me spruce up this facade



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Side it with some cedar shakes. They are both cheap and a great look.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you want funky and different, you can do a roof like this


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just don't build it sideways.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> I'm liking this. We're all weird in the PNW.


A visual.

There are recessed lights in the shed roof also. 

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Was also contemplating extending the gable overhang and supporting it with timber trusses and posts.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Was also contemplating extending the gable overhang and supporting it with timber trusses and posts.


Can you get matching roof material or going to reroof?

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is starting to look like work...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Can you get matching roof material or going to reroof?
> 
> Tom


It's 36" ribbed panel metal with exposed fasteners. I'm sure I can get it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you do inserted beams to carry the new trusses to avoid the posts?

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Can you do inserted beams to carry the new trusses to avoid the posts?
> 
> Tom


Sure but I think posts could look cool.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Sure but I think posts could look cool.


I’d do the beams just to keep the posts out of the way.

Tom


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

https://www.style-your-garage.com/en/Garage-poster/Motifs-for-single-garages/Other/


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

*You could always*

add returns on the gable roof. Also, you could accent the garage door with a small eyebrow roof with matching returns.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't want to come across as a naysayer,keep your money in your blue jeans. While you can add some trinkets to attempt to add some visual interest,you are fighting an up hill battle. The overall composition / cut of the building is awkward ,thereby never allowing the building to have much pizzazz, no matter how much money you throw at it. Live with it til you can start with a blank sheet of paper.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

"Form follows function..." the most beautiful building to OWN is the one that is most profitable..... maximize INCOME, minimize costs and maintenance....

Boring companies have boring buildings.......:jester:

maybe a little sales model/ show room also...

Aren't kitchen islands generally the same height as the countertops....?

And that Alaskan Newel post, that couldn't be any plainer, in this world.
Not, wrong, just Plain.

For centuries newel posts were where the home builders commented on the Home Owners...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> "Form follows function..." the most beautiful building to OWN is the one that is most profitable..... maximize INCOME, minimize costs and maintenance....
> 
> Boring companies have boring buildings.......:jester:
> 
> ...


Oh no, are you looking at my web site? I don't even let clients look at that! It represents the first 25% of my career. 

My work was good for the market I was in.:clap:

I've learned a bit since rural Alaska, but still learning.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn it! My offer was over asking price and they have chosen another buyer.

Thanks for all the help anyway.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Damn it! My offer was over asking price and they have chosen another buyer.
> 
> Thanks for all the help anyway.


ouch!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Golden view said:


> Damn it! My offer was over asking price and they have chosen another buyer.
> 
> Thanks for all the help anyway.




Don't fret,there are more fish in the pond. Stuff like that a lot of times turns out for the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

fjn said:


> Don't fret,there are more fish in the pond. Stuff like that a lot of times turns out for the best.:thumbsup:


I agree


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Prices for Oregon homes are getting ridiculous! If this summer is going to be like last I'm charging for estimates.....


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

They are selling just as many this winter (in Oregon) as they did last summer. Most of my work is homes being sold, and I haven't really slowed down. 

Some of the ghetto houses I've worked on are getting several offers. The starter homes don't stay on the market for long. Many fetch above asking price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah business is definitely good.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Too good. But I'm not complaining. I just need two or three of me. Anyone had any luck finding employees? There aren't any around here worth a crap. If they aren't working, there is a reason.

I don't want any, but when I get this pushed on schedules, I like to dream of a world where there are skilled, dedicated guys wanting to actually work.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I like to dream of a world where there are skilled, dedicated guys wanting to actually work.


Hahahahahahahah.......

.......hhahahahahha........... you think tha...........hahhahahaha.

You...........hahahhahahaha.........think that.........bwahahahhaa...........people wanting to work..........hahahaha..........

Aren't you precious!

Hahahahaa


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My framer just found a 19 yo who is awesome.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Golden view said:


> My framer just found a 19 yo who is awesome.


 That awesome 19 year old might learn all he can, for 2 or 3 years. And then, licence up to run direct competition. After more than 35 years of self employment, the hardest part is finding HELP!... and it seems to be getting worse!


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

I've heard a 3 bed, bath and a half tracker. asking over 250k and getting 4 or 5 offers over asking. Just like Cali! must be sittin on GOLD!


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

tang said:


> I've heard a 3 bed, bath and a half tracker. asking over 250k and getting 4 or 5 offers over asking. Just like Cali! must be sittin on GOLD!


$250k with multiple offers if it's condemned.

Otherwise $350+


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

https://www.redfin.com/OR/Portland/8415-SW-19th-Ave-97219/home/26423709

Cheapest single family in my zip.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Leaving Californistan for less commie States?

What % of RE sales are to EB5 Visa holders ( persons granted visas in exchange for 500,000.00$ deposits into USA) The house counts too....

See Vancouver Candida for the damage done to locals/City by Chi Coms seeking refugee homes for their families exit strategies.


----------

